# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kadri Roshi

## {Jeff}

Aktori i madh shqiptar Kadri Roshi eshte ne gjendje teper te renduar shendetesore. Ai eshte i shtruar prej 10 ditesh ne qendrat e reabilitimit ne shpitalin ushtarak. Thuhet se ka humbur shume peshe edhe duke pare qe ka edhe nje anoreksi te theksuar dyshohet per nje situate te veshtire te tij. Gjithashtu edhe mosha e thyer 79 vjecare e aktorit nuk e ndihmon ate te luftoje semundjen.

Gjate ketyre 10 diteve rehabilitim aktori popullor ka marre shume vizita nga personalitete te ndryshme te artit edhe politikes shqipetare. Ministrat e kultures edhe shendetesise e kane vizituar gjithashtu. Nga te fundit qe e vizituan ishin Mirush Kabashi. Kadriu rri ne krevatin e spitalit edhe tymos nje e nga nje cigaret Slims. Kujton koherat e skenes edhe thekson qe roli me i dashur per te ishte plaku Mere. Gjithashtu nuk i shmanget dot as politikes ku komenton situaten Ngjela-Rama..

Kushdo qe e viziton sjell te njejtin mesazh Te qofte e shkuar kadri.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Uroj dhe shpresoj sa me pak dhembje,e rikthim te plote te shendetin,per nje nga GJIGANTET e kinematografise dhe skenes shqiptare.
Jane te pakta fjalet te shprehesh mirnjohjen per te madhin Kadri Roshi.i skalitur ne zemrat e mendjet tona,mes roleve te paperseritshme,te mrekullueshme .

----------


## Di68

Aktor i rralle e i paperseritshem, i uroj sherim te shpejte.

----------


## FJORIN

Aktori feston përvjetorin e lindjes sot në mbrëmje në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar. Retrospektiva e karrierës së Kadri Roshit, i cili kulmin e vet e pati në kinematografi në mesin e viteve 80 

Kadri Roshi, në vitin e tetëdhjetë 

Pas anoreksisë dhe lodhjes trupore, në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar. Kadri Roshi nuk vjen për të rimarrë historinë e roleve që e ndërpreu me Ezopin në mesin e viteve 90-të, aty tek Dhelpra dhe rrushtë, por për të festuar tetëdhjetëvjetorin e lindjes. 
Sot në mbrëmje aktori shoqërohet me retrospektivën kinematografike që do të shfaqet në ekranin e Teatrit. Drejtori i TK-së, Kiço Londo, ka bërë të ditur se ky takim me Kadri Roshin është menduar si një bashkëbisedim i lirë me të pranishmit artistë rreth krijimtarisë së tij në kinema dhe teatër. Eshtë në gjendje të mirë shëndetësore dhe kjo na gëzon. Do ta kemi mes nesh për të festuar 80-vjetorin e lindjes,- thotë Londo. Aktori i njohur ka kaluar një gjëndje të rënduar shëndetësore këtë vjeshtë dhe nga shtrati i pavionit në spitalin ushtarak do të deklaronte se nuk shpresonte të ngjitej më në skenë. 
Kur gjendja e tij nuk jepte asnjë shenjë përmirësimi, Ministria e Shëndetësisë mori përsipër kurimin e aktorit në një nga klinikat e Ankarasë, në Turqi. Syri magjik, filmi i fundit regjisorit Kujtim Çashku e ktheu sërish në sheshxhirim Roshin, por për këtë fakt nuk do të jepej asnjë koment. 
Karriera e tij pati një ndërpreje të njëkohshme si në teatër dhe në kinema, edhe pse deri vonë ka qenë një artist i kërkuar nga kineastët. Krijimtaria e tij dallohet për natyrshmërinë që iu ka dhënë roleve dramatikë, një dimension që shpesh është teatralizuar, skematizuar dhe artificializuar nga artistët shqiptarë, qoftë në kinema, qoftë në teatër. I lindur në Ballsh në vitin 1924, nga prindër gjirokastritë, formimi i Roshit nuk vjen nga ndonjë akademi aktrimi, apo manteli i mjeshtërisë së aktrimit rus të Stanislavkit, nëpër të cilin kanë kaluar breza aktorësh. Skena e Teatrit Popullor, ku për herë të parë në vitin 1945 dhe sheshxhirimet ishin e vetmja shkollë e tij. 
Dhe sot në moshën 80- vjeçare, bëhet më shumë se gjysmëshekulli nga dalja në skenë. Në historinë e kinemasë janë 30 role që mbajnë firmën e tij, ndërsa në teatër rreth 100, nga cilët mjafton të kujtojmë interpretimet tek Halili dhe Hajria, Revizori, Familja e peshkatarit, Arturo Ui, Kohë e çmendur, Dhelpra dhe rrushtë ku roli i paharruar i Ezopit përkrah aktores Luiza Xhuvani, është nga të fundmit në skenën e teatrit. Nuk mund të mohosh faktin se portretin e tij e fiksoi në kujtesën e publikut më tepër se teatri, kinemaja, nga arkivi i së cilës do të shfaqen disa fragmente të zgjedhur, role ku Roshi duket se interpreton me lëkurën e vet më shumë se sa me atë të personazhit. Kujtojmë filmat Lulëkuqe mbi mure. Për interpretimin në rolin e kujdestarit ai vlerësohet në Festivalin e Dytë të Filmit Shqiptar në vitin 1977, me çmimin special të aktorit më të mirë, bashkë me Timo Fllokon e Agim Qirjaqin. Këtë çmim e merr sërish më 1981 për rolin e mësuesit patriot në filmin Liri a vdekje, dhe dy vjet më pas, për interpretimin tek Era e ngrohtë e thellësive. Me protagonizmin tek Gjeneral gramafoni, Këshilltarët, Njeriu me top, mund të thuhet se mesi i viteve 80-të prek zenitin e karrierës së aktorit. 
Në një nga ato ditët e shëndetit të përkeqësuar ai do deklaronte se nga intepretimi tek filmi i regjisorit Viktor Gjika, Njeriu me top ai realizoi rolin e karrierës: Plaku Mere, është kurora e roleve të mi. Atë e kam ndërtuar vetë nga e para, si kam ditur. 
Në një kohë kur gjithë kinematë ishin shkatërruar dhe frynte era e euforisë së mirëqënies jetëshkurtër nga firmat piramidale, Kadri Roshi merr Kupën e Karrierës në Festivalin e Dhjetë të Filmit Shqiptar, në vitin 1995. Kishte interpretuar në një nga rolet e fundit të karrierës kinematografike tek Kolonel Bunker. 
Roshi është Nder i Kombit prej vitit 1998, një titull dhënë nga Presidenti i Republikës

----------


## rudi c33

I madhi Kadri Roshi

----------


## Iliriani

Shume shqiptare nuk e njohin personalisht Kadri Roshin po e njohin nga rolet e tij ne filmin shqiptar qe pa dyshim vleresojn talentin e tij.Njeriu eshte kompleks.Ne shqiperi ne ato vite qe gje e madhe te beje filma e te ishe aktor e kuptohet si kudo aktoret kishin dhe nje jete me te mire.Po ne ate kohe ca njerez kane  luajtur ca filma,ca filma real [e nje pjes e tyre e pa regjistruar] e i kane luajtur me jeten e tyre.Ca filma tragjik qe fillonin qe me jeten e spacit per nje intelektual perendimor e deri te pushkatimet e internimet.E keta qene aktoret real te asaj kohe qe ndoshta sot nuk u feston ndonje njeri 80 vjetorin e kaluar mes filmave te gjate 10,20,25 vjecare.

----------


## kolombi

Gjigandi i kinematografise shqiptare.Perulem gjithe respekt para ketij aktori te madh,me role te  paharruarra.
Vitet ndoshda do kalojne ,por veshtire te shohim serisht ne skenen shqiptare aktore te tille.
Per mua Kadri Roshi eshte i paperseritshem.

----------


## Davius

*Eshte ndare nga jeta ne moshen 83 vjecare aktori i madh shqiptar i skenes dhe i ekranit, artisti i popullit, Kadri Roshi.*

Artisti i madh u shua ne Tirane , ku kaloi dhe ditet e fundit te jetes se tij. Emri i Kadri Roshit eshte nje kolos per filmin dhe teatrin shqiptar, ku ai la figura te spikatura qe nuk do te harrohen kurre. Mendimtari grek Ezopi, kujdestari tek Lulekuqet mbi mure, plaku Mere tek Njeriu me top dhe dhjetra role te tjera mbeten te pashlyera ne kujtesen e shikuesve shqiptare te te ghjitha brezave. Kadri Roshi ka krijuar ne skene dhe ekran nje galeri me rreth 180 role. Ai, e filloi karrierën e tij si aktor në Teatrin Popullor në moshën 21-vjeçare duke qene ne nder krijuesit e ketij teatri. Kadri Roshi njihet dhe si protagonist i filmit të parë artistik shqiptar "Tana". Në krah ka patur gjatë gjithë kohës aktorët e brezit të tij Drita Pelingu, Violeta Manushi, Tinka Kurti, Reshat Arbana, Marika Kallamata, etj. *Kadri Roshi mbante titullin Nderi i Kombit.*

_A1 TELEVISION_

----------


## PRI-LTN

Humbje e madhe.
Ngushellime familjareve dhe gjithe shqiptareve!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Si u tha edhe me siper ishte nje nga koloset e teatrit dhe filmit shqiptar . 
Me vjen shume keq per vdekjen e tij... :i ngrysur: 
Ngushellime familjes dhe dashamiresve te tij.

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------------------

Aktori Kadri Roshi u nda nga jeta sot ne Tirane ne moshen 83 vjecare. Teatri Kombetar konfirmoi lajmin se aktori u shua ne shtepine e se bijes. Kadri Roshi i konsideruar si legjende e skenes dhe ekranit shqiptar gjate karrieres se tij ka marre titullin Artistit i Popullit dhe Nderi i Kombit. Ai lindi ne 4 janar te vitit 1924 ne Mallakaster. Perfundoi studimet e larta ne Prage ne vitin 1941. Qe nga ajo kohe dhe deri sot ai numeron 170 role te cilat perbejne nje jete te madhe artistike, ku nderthuren veshtiresite e nje jete prej jetimi, ciraku, portieri kinemaje dhe deri te aktori origjinal me portretin e njeriut te fisem. Ai ka interpretuar në filmin  e parë shqipar "Tana" me skenar të Fatmir Gjatës. 
Kadri Roshi, një nga aktorët më me potencë të ekranit dhe skenës shqiptare, per punen e pazevendesueshme ne ekran, Roshi është nderuar me çmime të rëndësishme dhe kupa në festivale të Filmit Shqiptar.

---------------------------------------------------

----------


## IL__SANTO

Arti Shqiptar ka humbur 1 nder Personat qe e ka Prezantuar ne Vite.Artisti Kadri Roshi ishte 1 figure e shquar ne Kinematografine Shqipar.


Ngushellime Familjes.

----------


## Zemrushja

Oh, me vjen shume keq per vdekjen e tij  :i ngrysur: 

Arti shqiptar ka humbur nje nga aktoret me te talentuar dhe te pazevendesueshem   :i ngrysur: ..

Ngushellime familjes

----------


## Lioness

Ngushellime familjes se tij.
Ngushellime kombit shqiptar, dhe artit shqiptar per nje humbje kolosale ashtu sic ishte dhe vete Kadri Roshi, nje nga gjigandet me te medhenj te kinematografise sone.

----------


## King_Arthur

nje humbje e madhe per gjithe boten shqiptare .

ngushellime per familjen

----------


## DardanG

> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Aktori Kadri Roshi u nda nga jeta sot ne Tirane ne moshen 83 vjecare. Teatri Kombetar konfirmoi lajmin se aktori u shua ne shtepine e se bijes. Kadri Roshi i konsideruar si legjende e skenes dhe ekranit shqiptar gjate karrieres se tij ka marre titullin Artistit i Popullit dhe Nderi i Kombit. Ai lindi ne 4 janar te vitit 1924 ne Mallakaster. Perfundoi studimet e larta ne Prage ne vitin 1941. Qe nga ajo kohe dhe deri sot ai numeron 170 role te cilat perbejne nje jete te madhe artistike, ku nderthuren veshtiresite e nje jete prej jetimi, ciraku, portieri kinemaje dhe deri te aktori origjinal me portretin e njeriut te fisem. Ai ka interpretuar në filmin  e parë shqipar "Tana" me skenar të Fatmir Gjatës. 
> Kadri Roshi, një nga aktorët më me potencë të ekranit dhe skenës shqiptare, per punen e pazevendesueshme ne ekran, Roshi është nderuar me çmime të rëndësishme dhe kupa në festivale të Filmit Shqiptar.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------


Më duket se vdekja e artistëve, shkrimtarëve, intelektualëve të mëdhenjë vie disi ndrysyhe nga vdekjet e të tjetrëve, ashtu heshturazi, vjedhurazi, padukshëm, porse kjo vdekje gjithnjë është e papritur, shkakton habi dhe dhëmbje të thellë në masën e gjërë, të adhuruesit e artit! Dhëmbje dhe mall?! Përse është kështu? Ndoshta pse pikërisht këta aktorë, poet, intelektual të mëdhenj konsiderohen si të pavdekshëm dhe kur ndodhë ajo e natyrshmja vdekje dhembja është disi e vecant, është e thellë, është një dhëmbje njerëzore për dikend që edhe nëse nuk e ke parë kurrë fizikisht, edhe pse nuk ke ndërruar ndonjë fjalë me të kurrë, prapë se prapë e ke njohur tërë jetën, ke pasur dicka, apo shumëcka nga e tija në shpirtin tënd!
Modestia e Kadri Roshit(njerëzit e mëdhenjë thonë janë gjithmonë të thjeshtë), zëri i vecant i tij, të njëqind e shtatëdhjetë "fytyrat" e lozura do të tingëllojnë dhe mbesin në kujtesë gjatë nepër tetro dhe kinema, ( më shumë në shpirtrat e nejrëzve) porse zor kjo që mund ta zbutë dhëmbjen dhe mallin për Kadriun tonë të madh, zor që do ta zbusë humbjen e madhe të teatrit dhe kinemasë shqiptare! Fytyra e Kadri Roshit, një fytyrë e zakonshme shqiptare, do të ruhet gjatë në kujtesat njerëzve që sado pak e shijuan artin e tij të mrekullueshëm, artin e tij të pazakonshëm të pavdekshëm!

----------


## BaBa

> Ndahet nga jeta aktori i madh shqiptar Kadri Roshi



*Ngushellime Familjarve te '' Kadri Roshi '' eshte nje Humbje Per Mbar Shqiptaret.*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nje humbje vertet e dhimbshme per mbare kombin Shqiptar!....nderime dhe perulje per vepren dhe punen e ketij artisti i cili do te mbetet i paharruar ne zemrat dhe mendjet tona....i madhi Kadri Roshi!...je vertet i pazevendesueshem!
Ngushellime familjareve dhe mbare kombit!

----------


## Humdinger

Legjenda e ekranit dhe skenës shqiptare, Kadri Roshi ka mbyllur sytë përjetë dje, duke lënë pas një jetë të tërë rolesh që kanë mbetur në kujtesën e popullit të tij. Një sëmundje e gjatë që plaku fizikun por jo zemrën e Roshit ka ndalur jetën e aktorit të mirënjohur nga të gjitha brezat. Këta do të vazhdojnë të mbajë të gjallë megjithatë kujtimin e plakut të thinjur që arrinte të bënte spektatorët të lotonin dhe të mos ndalnin dot duartrokitjet. Talenti i Kadri Roshit është vlerësuar përmes roleve të tij të shumta në skenë dhe ekran. Ai ka marrë cmimin special të aktorit më të mirë në vitin 1981 për rolin e mësuesit patriot në filmin "Liri a vdekje", dhe dy vjet më pas, për interpretimin tek "Era e ngrohtë e thellësive". Ai, e filloi karrierën e tij si aktor në Teatrin Popullor në moshën 21-vjeçare, ndërsa njihet nga publiku si krijues i figurave të spikatura, karaktereve dhe simboleve të ndryshme artistike. Themeluesi i Teatrit Kombëtar dhe protagonist i filmit të parë artistik shqiptar "Tana", pa e ditur se një ditë do të ishte i tillë, Roshi fillimisht ka punuar në punët më të rëndomta si hamall, çirak, pastrues, etj. Arsimi 4-vjeçar i kryer prej tij, nuk e lejonte të bënte punë të tjera. Për një kohë të gjatë endet qyteteve dhe rrugëve të varfëra të Shqipërisë, provon ankthet e pushkatimit dhe jetën e burgut, deri kur një ditë vuajtjet dhe mundi i shpërblehen. Teatri Popullor i hap dyert për të ushtruar profesionin e suflerit, ndërkohë që ai provon talentin e tij në një vepër të Gogolit, vepër e cila i dha suksesin e parë në publik. Pas kësaj, Ai trajtohet nga bashkëpunëtorët e tij si një artist me të ardhme, gjë e cila solli edhe shkollimin e tij në Zagreb dhe më pas diplomimin shkëlqyeshëm në Pragë.

*Dhjetëra çmime për aktorin e mirënjohur*

Tirane-
Në vitin 1977, Kadri Roshi merr çmimin special të aktorit më të mirë për interpretimin në rolin e kujdestarit te "Lulëkuqe mbi mur". Kurse katër vjet më pas, në vitin 1981 ai ka marrë të njëjtin çmim për rolin e mësuesit patriot në filmin "Liri a vdekje". Ai është nderuar me cmimin special të aktorit më të mirë për interpretimin tek "Era e ngrohtë e thellësive" në vitin 1983. Kurse në vitin 1998, Presidenti i Republikës i ka thënë titullin "Nderi i Kombit" aktorit të mirënjohur të skenës dhe ekranit shqiptar. Gjithashtu ai ka marrë edhe një sërë cmimesh të tjera që kanë vlerësuar talentin dhe interpretimin e tij.

*180 role në skenë e Kinema*

Tiranë
- Kadri Roshi i konsideruar si legjendë e skenës dhe ekranit shqiptar gjatë karrierës së tij ka marrë titullin "Artistit i Popullit" dhe "Nderi i Kombit". Ai lindi në 4 janar të vitit 1924 në Mallakastër. Përfundoi studimet e larta në Pragë në vitin 1941. Që nga ajo kohë dhe deri sot ai numëron 180 role, të cilat përbëjnë një jetë të madhe artistike, ku ndërthuren vështirësitë e një jete prej jetimi, ciraku, portieri kinemaje dhe deri tek aktori origjinal me portretin e njeriut të fisëm dhe të papërsëritshëm në këtë fisnikëri. Ai ka interpretuar në filmin e parë shqipar "Tana" me skenar të Fatmir Gjatës.

*Në lëkurën e personazhit*

Tiranë
- Në historinë e kinemasë janë shumë role të tij, ndërsa në teatër rreth 100, nga cilët mjafton të kujtojmë interpretimet tek "Halili dhe Hajria", "Revizori", "Familja e peshkatarit", "Arturo Ui", "Kohë e çmendur", "Dhelpra dhe rrushtë" ku roli i paharruar i Ezopit përkrah aktores Luiza Xhuvani, është nga të fundmit në skenën e teatrit. Nuk mund të mohosh faktin se portretin e tij e fiksoi në kujtesën e publikut më tepër se teatri, kinemaja, nga arkivi i së cilës do të shfaqen disa fragmente të zgjedhur, role ku Roshi duket se interpreton me lëkurën e vet më shumë se sa me atë të personazhit. 



U shua një mjeshtër i aktrimit që na "imponoi" rolet e tij, që jetoi e do jetojë në kujtimet tona.
Ngushëllime familjes.

----------


## Dangashi

Kadri Roshi nuke u larguar nga skena e zemrat shqiptare,por e muar natyra se e kishte sjellur ne janar te vitit 1924 ne Mallakaster,Lajmi qe Kadri Roshi ka hikur nga kjo bote na preki rend edhe mergaten shqiptare ku do se jetojme.Kadri Roshi ishte njeri i madhe ne skenen e artit Gjithe Shqiptar.Ftyra e rrezet e shkelqyra te Kadri Roshit drit ishin kudo ne token e boten Shqiptare,per Kadriun e madhe qdo gur shqiptar kishte historin e vet.Tani Toka Shqiptare dote mbushet me lule gjithmon mbi varrin e tij,kurse qielli shqiptar drit dote ber edhe naten per vepren e Kadri Roshit.dan gashi Gjermani.

----------

